# cheaper kayaks?



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Both my wife and I have been thinking of getting some kayaks. We're in our mid 60's, recently retired and just want to keep it simple. I don't want to spend a fortune on these and although we plan to use them for fishing I' don't plan to load them to the max with a ton of optional gear. I'm not getting any stronger so I want to keep them pretty light weight. I know there are carts for moving but I want to avoid that. As I said, I just was to keep things simple. I have a boat for most of my lake fishing so this is something for an occasional few hours on the LMR and to take with us on vacation to Ky or WV. My son is big time into the whitewater kayaking and I have no interest in that either. So I've been looking at some yaks at Dick's and see a few options. Also I want to keep the price down on these since they will only get occasional use.
I know there are sit-in and sit on top and wonder which models would be best for our limited needs or if there are any makes/models that are better or if there are some we should stay away from? Are some more stable or unstable than others? I see a few models in the $300 price range that seem perfect for our needs.

Any input, recommendations, ideas or models would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## bananaboat (Jun 6, 2006)

GET A CART you won't regret it. I am in my 60,s . i have been kayaking for many years . Think inflatable. I have a hobie i9s, adding a motor.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Sit on top...I'm 54 and the sit in sucks...bass pro ascend is in expensive


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Look at the seats. A bad seat will hurt your back after some time in the Kayak. I'm happy with my Wilderness Systems Kayaks. I'm a sit in side guy as of now. My 14 footer weighs less than 60lbs so i can load it on my car by myself. I'm also in my mid 50s


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I suggest the sit on top also. I turned 55 recently & just had back surgery ..... the 2 sit in yaks I have will be sold to buy one sit on top. Much easier to get on & off than in & out.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I also have a wildernesssystems ride. Worth every penny. Air pro seat


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have plenty of time to look at different models so right now I'm looking at options. Lots of sales starting to pop up now. The reason I don't want a cart is want to keep things light weight and pretty simple.
I'm thinking in the lines of maybe something in the line of a 10' model with maybe a rod holder and small dry storage compartment. I only plan on carrying 1 rod and a small tackle selection.
Thanks for bringing up the seat point, I will heed that advice in my search.

I have a truck for hauling on closer trips and will probably carry on a roof rack while on vacation. Most of my launching will be very close to my parking.

Any other advice or considerations?
I will check out the wilderness system yaks.
Good point T-180, it seems each type has it's following though.

Keep it coming.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I would look at a 12' boat. The 10's are smaller and lighter but the longer boats track better.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Ride is 11.5 and 69 lbs


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

One thing to consider, if you will not be using a cart and want simplicity consider a sit in. They are much easier to transport to and from the vehicle. And don't under estimate a good seat. I firmly believe that the majority of kayaks in the $300 dollar range are well suited for the average kayaker who is just looking to get out a few hours and have some fun. Do stay away from the 2 pc molded and glued kayaks like you see at some department stores. Other than that pick one that fits your budget and enjoy.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

This kayak has a really nice seat for the price. I know a couple people that have this model and are extremely happy with it. It is a recreational kayak that will perform well for the average person looking to get out and have a little fun.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> Both my wife and I have been thinking of getting some kayaks. We're in our mid 60's, recently retired and just want to keep it simple. I don't want to spend a fortune on these and although we plan to use them for fishing I' don't plan to load them to the max with a ton of optional gear. I'm not getting any stronger so I want to keep them pretty light weight. I know there are carts for moving but I want to avoid that. As I said, I just was to keep things simple. I have a boat for most of my lake fishing so this is something for an occasional few hours on the LMR and to take with us on vacation to Ky or WV. My son is big time into the whitewater kayaking and I have no interest in that either. So I've been looking at some yaks at Dick's and see a few options. Also I was to keep the price down on these since they will only get occasional use.
> I know there are sit-in and sit on top and wonder which models would be best for our limited needs or if there are any makes/models that are better or if there are some we should stay away from? Are some more stable or unstable than others? I see a few models in the $300 price range that seem perfect for our needs.
> 
> Any input, recommendations, ideas or models would be appreciated. TIA


I have a Mini X by Malibu Kayaks and really like it. SOT style with a weight of about 40lbs and a capacity of 330lbs( tip; all mfg's fudge their specs, so keep that in mind). Also 30" with is the minimum for stability purposes. Mine is 33 1/2" wide and 9'6" long. I've had mine for 8 yrs and the price has come down. http://www.malibukayaks.com/kayaks/mini-x/


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sit on top...I'm 54 and the sit in sucks...bass pro ascend is in expensive


I second the SOT advice. My wife wanted a sit in so that's what I got her. When I take my brother he uses my SOT and I use the wife's; a pain to get in and out of and not good for fishing.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> I have plenty of time to look at different models so right now I'm looking at options. Lots of sales starting to pop up now. The reason I don't want a cart is want to keep things light weight and pretty simple.
> I'm thinking in the lines of maybe something in the line of a 10' model with maybe a rod holder and small dry storage compartment. I only plan on carrying 1 rod and a small tackle selection.
> Thanks for bringing up the seat point, I will heed that advice in my search.
> 
> ...


I use my truck bed for hauling 2 yaks. It doesn't get any easier. When I first got my yak, I got a roof rack for my SUV. and even with a light wt.,boat and not being a weakling, a pain to load and unload(which you do 4 times each trip). Remember, even a 45lb boat spread over a 10' length is not that easy to lift and haul around.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

A wide sit in side is easy to get into as compared to a narrow sit in side. After a little practice the narrow sit in side isn't that bad. My go to kayak is a narrow sit in side that I use to fish with. When fishing is bad and I want to just paddle my long narrow kayak shines. I do like a rudder also. I did try a friends Jackson sit on top two weeks ago. It was roomy and was nice to fish out of but I preferred the way my kayak handled better. I have been looking into a sit on top for just fishing but don't want a heavy kayak.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Keep it coming guys (and thanks)
A little more info about me and the wife. We aren't big people [email protected]# and her @ 125# so shouldn't have to worry about needing a large weight capacity.
About the only reason I would use a roof rack is on vacation. We actually have 2 F150's so local trips are no problem but when we go out of town, like when we go on vacation we generally take my wife's Subaru Forrester. I will need to get some kind of rack for the yaks though. Loading anything on a roof rack would probably be a joint venture. After I turned 60 I'm not sure if I got weaker or if gravity just got stronger and it probably doesn't help that both rotator cuffs are tore and I have a detached bicep in my right arm.
Any big water lakes around here I will always opt for my boat and all the comforts of the larger platforms and upgraded electronics. This will not be my go to fishing machine but more something to add some options for the summer months locally and give us a way to get away from the easy access areas while on vacation.



Rocknut said:


> I would look at a 12' boat. The 10's are smaller and lighter but *the longer boats track better.[/*QUOTE]


By tracking better do you mean they keep going in a straight line better as they move along?

I saw a few of those 2 piece models and I planned on staying away from them.

Good info so far


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

The elusive white whale: A cheap, lightweight, sit-on-top fishing kayak. 
You're likely going to have to choose between lightweight and price.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Again...bass pro ascend 550.00. Wilderness ride 115....900 to 1200


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

crappiedude said:


> Keep it coming guys (and thanks)
> By tracking better do you mean they keep going in a straight line better as they move along?
> 
> I saw a few of those 2 piece models and I planned on staying away from them.
> ...


Yes the boat stays straighter as you move along or sometimes even just sitting still and the wind is blowing. Longer boats run straighter but takes more effort to turn. A short boat can turn with just a few paddle strokes. A rudder on a boat also helps you run straight. It does assist while turning but doesn't do all the work. You still have to use the paddle to make a turn. I like to fish rivers going upstream using my rudder to steer but mainly to keep me straight without paddle strokes. Same in a lake. Normally there is a slight breeze or as you pull your lure in the boat moves in that direction. I use the rudder to keep me going where i want again with using the paddle. But sometimes you have no choice but to use the paddle.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Again...bass pro ascend 550.00. Wilderness ride 115....900 to 1200


I'm assuming you mean the Ascend FS10 ($550). What makes it better than the Ascend D10 ($450) or the Future Beach Trophy 126 ($350) at Dick's.

I don't mind paying a little more if I get a little more...this is a new world to me

thanks for your input


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> I'm assuming you mean the Ascend FS10 ($550). What makes it better than the Ascend D10 ($450) or the Future Beach Trophy 126 ($350) at Dick's.
> 
> I don't mind paying a little more if I get a little more...this is a new world to me
> 
> thanks for your input


THe fs will be more stable than the d10. The trophy is a sit in and hard on us old guys n gals...I've done a few trips in sit in or sit ons....hurt the back....sit on top is the most comfortable to me. If you get a sit in ...you'll upgrade pretty fast.....


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I personally like sit ons. The ability to stretch, move around, sit sideways and dip your feet in water is a huge plus. The sit in seems a Lil too confined for me.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I always felt like my legs were getting steamed in the sit ins. Haha


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

All good points for the SOT.
My friend had a SOT and he said if he had to dot it over he would get a SI. He's my age and has had it for 4-5 years I guess.
How are the SOT for going through riffles on moving water?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Also, a sot doesn't fill up with a couple hundred pounds of water to drag up on the bank if you accidentally flip it.... Don't ask how I know. Lol


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

Tbomb55 said:


> I use my truck bed for hauling 2 yaks. It doesn't get any easier. When I first got my yak, I got a roof rack for my SUV. and even with a light wt.,boat and not being a weakling, a pain to load and unload(which you do 4 times each trip). Remember, even a 45lb boat spread over a 10' length is not that easy to lift and haul around.


Amen to that! My 60 lb 12 footer gave me a rotator cuff sprain a few years ago from hoisting it up on a Ford Escape. Lots of scratches in the paint too. Also paranoia of it becoming airborne


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Since I'm a sit in guy I'll respond to some of SOT guys comments above

I've never felt like my legs where baking inside. I normally wear my hiking pants but a breeze would be nice like with the SOT You don't have to worry about getting sun burnt feet or legs!!!!

My kayak has a bulkhead front and rear so if I flip and get back in my cockpit is not completely full of water. my bulkheads stay dry. During a self rescue I get as much water out as possible before I get back in. Then I use my hand bilge pump to get the rest out. 

SOT has more room to stretch I will agree with that. You have more freedom of movement vs my small SIS cockpit. My go to kayak is a touring style so it's longer and narrow maybe 24" wide maximum. My other SIS is wider and has more leg room. You Cannot get into your bulkheads on my touring kayak while paddling unless you have go go gajet arms!!! You have stop and get out to do that.

I can load my touring kayak no problem by myself onto my car or truck. I also have a portage yoke that I attach so I can carry the yak on my shoulders I did this last time with all my fishing gear, paddle and I was wearing my drysuit.

SIS kayaks are pretty stable on rough water since your center of gravity is lower. My touring Kayak does well in the wind and waves. But longer narrow Kayaks are not the best things for rapids. Short and wide would be better.

So there are pros and cons to both. More room and easy access for the SOT or lightness and speed for the SIS

I like them both, Just go out and get one and have fun. Beats work anyday.
Just my $.02 worth


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I still have several weeks before I need to decide what to do or even if I'm going to get one at this time or wait a while longer. We've been talking about a trip to WV for a few days in Sept and if we go, I want to take a yak.

Those are some good points Rocknut.
One advantage to the SIS yaks I didn't consider was the sun exposure. I've had one spot of skin cancer already and I like the idea of staying covered up and that is a big, big plus. I also like the idea of the low center of gravity especially in moving water.

On the SOT I like the idea just getting on the yak which seems much easier than getting in a yak. I also understand that comment about being confined in the SIS.

I've been on kayak's 3 times and all of them were SIS. My friend and hunting partner has a yak and he suggested a SIS but I THINK he has a SOT. If he does have a SOT I may try it out to see how it feels. He also mentioned to get something with a good seat.

I'm not too worried about the thing filling up. We used to have a canoe and we manage to flip that thing quite a few times over the years. We just poured it out as we picked it up and didn't have too much of a problem.

Keep the comments coming


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Where are located? Some fellow members might let you try one of theirs. I'm pretty sure the Backpacker shop in westlake has a new pond that you can also try out kayaks in.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm in SW Ohio about 5 minutes from East Fork Lake. Right now I'm mostly looking for feedback and IMO I've gotten some good info and ideas.

*So far it seems to me that SIS or SOT each has it's following. I can see benefits of both ways. Like mentioned crawling in/out could have it's own challenges but I like the idea of sitting lower.
*Several times I've had folks mention get a good seat. That's good...I never gave it much thought.
*Also, spending a little more may be a good idea. A few hundred $$$ one way or the other is okay if I can get a little better options.

I think my son had 4 or 5 yaks at his place but I know 2 of them are those little things they use in the whitewater and I also know, those aren't for me. I'm assuming the others are along those lines too.
I also noticed there are over 400 looks on this thread so I'm assuming others are looking for the same info. I'm also hoping others chime in if they have anything to add. 

Again thanks to all who are participating, it's what makes OGF such a great place.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

crappiedude said:


> I'm assuming you mean the Ascend FS10 ($550). What makes it better than the Ascend D10 ($450) or the Future Beach Trophy 126 ($350) at Dick's.


I had two of the future beach trophy 126s when I 1st got into kayaking. I have sold both of them. The seats where horrible my back did not like them 
I have a wilderness systems Pungo 120 and a Tsunami 140 with rudder. Both have great seats. The pungo 120 is a nice roomy kayak and way faster than the future beach 120s. There is a fishing version of the pungo 120. This kayak tracks and handles nicely. The Tsunami 140 is longer and narrower with not much room in the cockpit. But it is fast, tracks well and my favorite. 
Here is the pungo 120 angler
http://www.wildernesssystems.com/us/products/pungo-120-angler
I am looking at this kayak to add to my fleet.
http://www.wildernesssystems.com/us/products/tarpon-120-angler


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Comfort is definitely something of a concern and I had my suspicions that the FB's seats may not be what we're looking for even with such an attractive price. Weight is also the other major concern and we're wanting to keep that down to 50# or less which means we'll be looking at something in the 10'- length (+/-).


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Rocknut said:


> I had two of the future beach trophy 126s when I 1st got into kayaking. I have sold both of them. The seats where horrible my back did not like them
> I have a wilderness systems Pungo 120 and a Tsunami 140 with rudder. Both have great seats. The pungo 120 is a nice roomy kayak and way faster than the future beach 120s. There is a fishing version of the pungo 120. This kayak tracks and handles nicely. The Tsunami 140 is longer and narrower with not much room in the cockpit. But it is fast, tracks well and my favorite.
> Here is the pungo 120 angler
> http://www.wildernesssystems.com/us/products/pungo-120-angler
> ...


Like the tarpon!!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Well today was that we went looking...just to see what is out there.

Like streamstalker said compromise ruled the day but weight and comfort were our priority. We considered cost but not by much. We both liked the idea of the SOT but decided on the SIS since it has a lower center of gravity. We're both fairly active so mobility shouldn't be a factor.

We went to Dick's 1st and we liked the Perception 9'-6" Swifty DLX because of the weigh (39#) but we didn't think much of the seat. We looked at their other models and decided nothing else they had would work.
Next stop we went to BPS and looked at the Ascends and because of weight (50#) we ruled them out pretty quick and since they were the lightest they had we ruled out the rest.
Our next stop was a kayak shop (D&D Outfitters) and he had a much broader selection and after we talked a bit he showed us a few that fit our needs. We settled on a Perception Prodigy 10 and a Perception Impulse, both were fairly light (42&44#) but the selling point was the seats. The seats on these models way outshined the seats on the models they sold at Dick's, simply no comparison and I'm sure it was the reason for the extra weight. He didn't have 2 of either model but that's okay and we like something on each model anyway.
They aren't fishing yaks per say but for our needs they should work out just fine.

I was texting my son as to our choices and he agreed it was probably a good fit for us and he left with this note that "kayaks are kind of like roaches. Once you make the initial purchase somehow more show up in your garage".


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

streamstalker said:


> Mebbe a couple of seat cushions...


I don't think we'll need them.
The seats are what made us buy them today. Lots of cushion and lots of adjustment.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

In my opinion, you definitely want a sit on top kayak. 
I would look for a comfortable seat. I have a bad back myself and bought a FeelFree. very stable, very comfortable adjustable seat height. But above the $500 price range. 
I dont think I've ever read or heard anyone say they didn't like their kayak. 
You should try to find a place that demos kayaks and go out paddle a few if you have the time. Not sure where your from in Ohio, but if you search around a lot of places offer demos. Strictly Sail outside of Cinci was going to take me out to fish and demo, but I didnt have the time.  Good luck, lots of help and info on here.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Now it's time to go out and have some fun!!!!! I went out this morning early. Had two nice strikes early couldn't get the hook set. Then it stopped for me. Weeds seem bad this year. Tried the frog in the weeds with no luck. So when the fishing is slow I just paddle. That is where my touring Kayak comes in handy. Great day today even without any fish.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Well I went back to D&D Outfitter's yesterday and picked up the 2 sit in 10' Perceptions he had in stock and with 2 paddles the whole deal was under $1k. After moving the yaks around I'm glad we stayed with something in the low 40# range, I think 50-60# would be too much for us to handle. Granted they aren't "fishing" kayaks per say but they will work fine for our needs. I have a few older rod holders I took off my boat a few years ago and plan on mounting them with a few flush mount bases soon.

I have to wait until Monday to get them registered before I can take them out but that gives me a little time to look at some launch sites I have in mind.

I'll post again after we had a change to get them out a time or two as a follow up.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> Well I went back to D&D Outfitter's yesterday and picked up the 2 sit in 10' Perceptions he had in stock and with 2 paddles the whole deal was under $1k. After moving the yaks around I'm glad we stayed with something in the low 40# range, I think 50-60# would be too much for us to handle. Granted they aren't "fishing" kayaks per say but they will work fine for our needs. I have a few older rod holders I took off my boat a few years ago and plan on mounting them with a few flush mount bases soon.
> 
> I have to wait until Monday to get them registered before I can take them out but that gives me a little time to look at some launch sites I have in mind.
> 
> I'll post again after we had a change to get them out a time or two as a follow up.


Enjoy! My first kayak was the perception swifty. Sounds like your choice will work well for your needs.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats on the purchase!! Good yaks for the $$. My first yak was a perception pescador 10.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

crappiedude said:


> Well I went back to D&D Outfitter's yesterday and picked up the 2 sit in 10' Perceptions he had in stock and with 2 paddles the whole deal was under $1k. After moving the yaks around I'm glad we stayed with something in the low 40# range, I think 50-60# would be too much for us to handle. Granted they aren't "fishing" kayaks per say but they will work fine for our needs. I have a few older rod holders I took off my boat a few years ago and plan on mounting them with a few flush mount bases soon.
> 
> I have to wait until Monday to get them registered before I can take them out but that gives me a little time to look at some launch sites I have in mind.
> 
> I'll post again after we had a change to get them out a time or two as a follow up.


Sounds like you got some great yaks. Make sure you sit in them and fake paddle to see where your reach is when paddling. That way you can be sure to mount the rod holders clear of your paddle stroke.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

crittergitter said:


> Sounds like you got some great yaks. Make sure you sit in them and fake paddle to see where your reach is when paddling. That way you can be sure to mount the rod holders clear of your paddle stroke.


...and that folks is why I come here. Great advice, I never though of that. Thank you!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

...and not just where the rod holders are, but where your rod butts will be sticking out. 
Almost everyone mounts their first rod holder too closely to the cockpit.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> ...and not just where the rod holders are, but where your rod butts will be sticking out.
> Almost everyone mounts their first rod holder too closely to the cockpit.


Yes, be very mindful of the distance there between the butt and the cockpit!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats ! I hope you enjoy your new toys. There are an absolute blast to catch fish from. It's a far more immersive experience.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good thread John, Im thinking about a Yak too, although after renting them for years and having 56 hard years under my belt Im leaning toward a sot boat, and also want something longer than 10ft as I remember too many times on the river spinning around missing the money cast. I love my Bass Tracker but like fishing creeks and rivers this time of year even more.....Elkhorn creek Ky has been on my bucket list for awhile now


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Elkhorn is on mine too.
I see advantages of both sit in & sit on, I did steel work for 30 plus years so I understand the wear & tear on the body. Now I just have to find some time to use it. I plan on taking these to WV for a few days in Sept so I have a little time to at least try them out before hand.
As luck would have it my boat motor started acting up. I decided I'm not doing the repairs on it so I'll be replacing it soon so at least now I have something I can use.


----------

